# Cat's new 320C excavator!!!



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

Has anybody seen the new Cat 320C excavator? It's got new styling, increased hydraulics, and some other productivity stuff. Looks pretty good. It's the only C series excavator out there so far from Cat. I cant wait to see the 345 and 365 C series when they come out.A 5080 front shovel could be interesting.


----------

